
US charges Autonomy boss Lynch with fraud over $11bn sale to HP - yazr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/us-charges-ex-autonomy-boss-mike-lynch-with-fraud-over-11bn-sale-to-hp/
======
yazr
HP paid $11BN for UK-based Autonomy, only to discover accounting
irregularities and crashing sales within a year.

The British criminal investigation was closed last year.

Sigh..

